# y'all want some more?



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

last nite, thursday, the sixth of december, 2007...



















hate if you want... 

i assure you that was the other nite. here's another pic from that location. 










that's my brother in november 2005... 

don't believe it's my bro... 










that's a pic of he and i this summer in the keys... 

i don't have to prove anything to "naysayers", i was just trying to contribute to the forum by posting. i don't go into details anymore, because when i do i have people right on top of me when i'm trying to do my thing. 

i missed y'all's whole "run" 'cause i was in the keys again. not that you could pay me to partake in the circus.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

good report and all... but why all the defensive comments?!


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

sorry about that, 



> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_lblFullMessage>Old picture. And from another website.
> 
> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_lblPostSignature>*DFA*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


just trying to defend my credibility, though i'm shocked and insulted that i should have to. some people are just instigators.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Good catch! Thanks for the post.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *fishFEEDER9697 (12/7/2007)*sorry about that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And sometimes it works.:heart


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap:clap


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Keep up the good work bobby show em how its done. I know those fish are legit. We'll see ya in a couple weeks.

Over, Out.

Miles


----------

